# Rodeo!! It kills!!



## Marlea Warlea

i want to express my opinion on all rodeos...
every one of them is a death trap!!
I strongly believe all rodeo's are made purely for the good off man and the bad for the horse/cow!
Straps tied around the horse or cow make it extremely unconfotable for them, making them buck. Every year many many many animals are hurt badly or even killed just for the enjoyment of us.
There is absolutley no enjoyment in that!!!
People, cows, and horses are suverley injured in this dangerous, un humane event


----------



## mbender

Hey, this is a thread that has been discussed over and over. Always ending in a train wreck. So that being said, I respect your opinion. Good luck when this heats up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea

uhm... thanx i think...


----------



## mbender

No, don't take that wrong! Just been here long enough to know where this will lead. You have so many people with there own opinions that eventually this crashes and burns. No worries. So relax and enjoy a wild ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DunOverIt

FACE/PALM

Here we go...


----------



## myhorsesonador

DunOverIt said:


> FACE/PALM
> 
> Here we go...


Thats what I was thinking. She's probably never even been to a real rodeo in her life. She just watched all thoughs anti rodeo vids on youtube.


----------



## mbender

Well, her feelings are valid. So its ok for her to form her opinion. I wouldn't jump to conclusions and we each know how we feel. Maybe she needs more helpful information instead of criticism. You know? Give her the benefit of the doubt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DunOverIt

myhorsesonador said:


> Thats what I was thinking. She's probably never even been to a real rodeo in her life. She just watched all thoughs anti rodeo vids on youtube.


Yeeeep!

The likelihood of a person getting hurt, of course. The animals? Rarely.


----------



## GreyRay

Hahaha, OI!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ErikaLynn

I've been to one rodeo when I was younger, and I thought it was really fun. I enjoyed it a lot. 

I do respect your opinion, but a lot of horse sport are dangerous and were made for entertainment. For example, show jumping, it was designed to have high, colorful jumps just so it would bring in spectators and money. It was first judged on, if your horse refused or if you fell off. That's how you got faults. Now it's judged on time and if a horse knocks a rail over. 

People would go see show jumping just to see people fall off.

Everyone has their own opinion, and if you don't agree with rodeos and how they are ran, then just don't go to see them or support them.


----------



## lacyloo

To many Disney movies and youtube videos huh?


----------



## DunOverIt

lol LacyLoo


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Marlea, just a FYI - no text speak on this forum. Though I guess thanx (vs thanks) is barely text speak. Just giving you a heads up.

The great thing about this world is, we are allowed to make choices. You are allowed to not go to rodeos and support them since you do not agree with them.

Those of us that enjoy rodeos and realize that the stock used at most rodeos is well taken care of can still attend them and enjoy the show.

Obviously there are bad eggs out there. Just like in every aspect of life. But it is not fair to paint the whole sport with the same broad brush just because an organization like PETA managed to put together a video that showed some crash and burn stuff.


----------



## Speed Racer

I'm not even sure Marlea's in the U.S. Do they have actual rodeos where you live Marlea, or are you basing your opinion solely on PETA's YouBoob videos?

I've been to several rodeos. None of the animals got hurt, although I did worry about a few of the cowboys.


----------



## mbender

Haha! Speed! Yep, I have been to rodeos too and just the cowboys we worry about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahver

Went to the Houston Rodeo last night, awesome night and I'm going back Friday. I only saw three injuries and they were all inflicted on people.

One of the bulls apparently worth $250,000, I suspect he is treated accordingly. As for the horses, if they were mine I would consider them fat and overfed.


----------



## mbender

Well there ya go!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

Sarah, good bucking stock is expensive and highly prized.

They're actually breeding horses and bulls for the sport now, not just using random animals.

Heck, who wouldn't _want_ to work 3 minutes a week and have the rest of the time off to be pampered and well fed? :wink:


----------



## sarahver

Those horses and bulls are clearly prized and valued animals, immaculately presented and like you say, bred for their purpose - eat, sleep and occasionally throw a bucking fit.

I think the title of this thread is a little...sensational. I understand that it is not comfortable to have the bucking strap on and I do think that myself as I watch them. But to say that rodeo kills? Kills who? Cowboys? I would venture to say that more cowboys have died in pursuit of saddle bronc/bull riding than any broncs or bulls.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

The title of the thread looks like something that came from watching too many PETA videos in one day.


----------



## Jessabel

Okay, I want to know something:

I'm told that bulls and broncs buck naturally, and it's what they're bred to do. Which is fine. But why then, do they put bucking straps on them? If it makes them buck harder, it must be at least a little uncomfortable. 

Also, are broncos friendly when they're not being ridden?


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Why would anyone in the rodeo profession want to purposely injure an expensive animal? It would cost them a lot less to make sure everything is done correctly for the sack of the animals. 

This is what I read about the bucking strap: 

A "flank strap" (or, "bucking strap") is used to encourage the horse to kick out straighter and higher when it bucks. The flank strap is about 4 inches wide, is usually covered in sheepskin and fastens behind the widest part of the abdomen. Flank straps that hurt the horse are not allowed by rodeo rules in the United States.[7]
However, a bucking strap has to be an incentive, not a prod, or the horse will quickly sour and refuse to work. A horse in pain will become sullen and not buck very well,[2][3] and harm to the genitalia is anatomically impossible because the stifle joint of the hind leg limits how far back a flank strap can be attached.[3][7]
People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA) has stated that burrs and other irritants are at times placed under the flank strap and that improperly used flank straps can cause open wounds and burns if the hair is rubbed off and the skin is chafed raw.[10] However, while the implied argument behind this claim is that pain "makes" the horse buck, in actual practice, irritants or pain in general actually interfere with a horse's ability to buck in an energetic and athletic fashion.[11]
The city of Pittsburgh has specifically prohibited the use of flank straps as well as electric prods or shocking devices, wire tie-downs, and sharpened or fixed spurs or rowels at rodeos or rodeo-related events. Some other cities and states have passed similar prohibitions. 


I have nothing against the better rodeos. They treat their animals better than I treat mine.


----------



## DunOverIt

Jessabel said:


> Okay, I want to know something:
> 
> I'm told that bulls and broncs buck naturally, and it's what they're bred to do. Which is fine. But why then, do they put bucking straps on them? If it makes them buck harder, it must be at least a little uncomfortable.
> 
> Also, are broncos friendly when they're not being ridden?


The strap only emphasizes the quality of the buck itself. Much like we desensitize our horses to saddles, hobbles, bucking straps on saddles etc.. if they don't start out bred well for it, eventually they'll cool off. Those horses buck either way. 

On the flip side I've seen enough ex-broncos who are now saddle horses. Normally because they "fizzle" in the rodeo arena. 

As far as the ability to handle them, I've seen both bulls and horses who are ground broke and some who are chute only.

ETA: ShutUpJoe and I ninja posted!


----------



## Golden Horse

Each to their own, if you don't support rodeo, don't go, simple.

I wasn't sure how I felt about rodeo, living in the UK I'd only seen it on TV, actually attending live rodeos though, well it allowed me to make up my own mind.

Rodeo is dangerous, people and animals get hurt, but hey people and animals get hurt every day, racing, gymkhana, schooling, jumping, tripping over their pet cat and falling down the stairs....

There isn't one rodeo event where the objective is to hurt or damage the animals, and from what I have seen the animals don't appear to be traumatized by the events, unlike the cowboys who frequently are very traumatized.

I respect anyone right to be against rodeo, and I support those of us who enjoy watching it


----------



## DrumRunner

sigh..again?? Rodeo Kills?? really? that's not at all over dramatized..(being sarcastic)

I respect your opinions if you don't like rodeo..personally I love it. 

The animals in rodeos are bred to do their job and most of the animals I've ever seen have been treated extremely well and healthy. They are high prized animals and the people compete in rodeos do it because the love of the sport AND the animals..I have seen animals get hurt but I promise I've seen the humans get ALOT WORSE than the animals..

The bucking stap is not hurting the animal, like Shutupjoe said, It's there to make the bucking straighter and neater..

I've seen broncs that were extremely well tempered and I've seen some mean as H***...same with the bulls..

My guess would be that you've seen wayyy too many PETA videos and haven't been to a real rodeo..It's nothing like PETA makes it out to be because PETA are idiots that only want people to see the worst side of something. 

I could keep going but I just don't feel like arguing..PETA just P*sses me off in general..


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

I know a few bull contractors, one of which I've photographed for. He has a bull that frequents the PBR and he yanked that bull out of the show faster than 8 seconds at the first sign of a little snot dripping from his nose. These guys love their bulls and they take incredible care of them. You watch a bull take a victory lap around an arena and tell me they aren't having a good time! Sarahver has it exactly right. They live the high life and buck once in a while (which many of them love). A good contractor even forms relationships with them. You tell any cowboy who has ridden that they don't respect the bull and the horse and they'll tell you different.


----------



## DrumRunner

^^^ love it..


----------



## Katesrider011

I'm honestly more worried about the racing industry than the rodeo, but that's a completely different topic sooo... 

I agree with the majority here, I don't have anything much to add that hasn't already been said.


----------



## mls

sarahver said:


> One of the bulls apparently worth $250,000, I suspect he is treated accordingly. As for the horses, if they were mine I would consider them fat and overfed.


The rodeo stock is worth a great deal of money. They are specifically raised and trained for their jobs - just as race horses, cutters, cows for beef or milk or raised specifically for theirs.


----------



## sarahver

mls said:


> The rodeo stock is worth a great deal of money. They are specifically raised and trained for their jobs - just as race horses, cutters, cows for beef or milk or raised specifically for theirs.


Not sure if you are agreeing with me, correcting me or informing me here? Either way I think we are on the same page?


----------



## JustDressageIt

It gives jobs to horses and cows that would otherwise be on a plate. 
You know, I'd be a happy person if I came back in another life as a bronc performing for the Calgary Stampede, for example. Fed well, kept up to date on health matters, turfed out to pasture for 50 weeks of the year, and brought in to chuck some cowboys off for a week? Heck yeah. Where do I sign up?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag

Oh My here we go again... I LOVE AND SUPPORT RODEO enough said


----------



## sarahver

JustDressageIt said:


> It gives jobs to horses and cows that would otherwise be on a plate.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not sure about the smaller country rodeos JDI but I think the stock used at the big rodeos are very unlikely to end up anywhere near a plate! Some of those bulls and broncos are FAMOUS! And very valuable animals.


----------



## Speed Racer

I'm with you, JDI! 

The only other thing I'd rather come back as is a house cat. Sleep 23 hours a day, terrify my adoring owner with crazy mood swings, and turn my nose up at what I don't want to eat, so my owner buys me only the best.


----------



## JustDressageIt

sarahver said:


> I'm not sure about the smaller country rodeos JDI but I think the stock used at the big rodeos are very unlikely to end up anywhere near a plate! Some of those bulls and broncos are FAMOUS! And very valuable animals.


(Most of - I can't speak for every animal)the stock around here are very very well cared for and we definitely have our "celebrity status" broncs and bulls! They are very valued and command expensive stud fees; good bronc mares are very prized as well. 
My point was that without rodeos, they'd be someone's dinner. 


SR - what the life, hey? Like I said, I'd be a happy woman....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

I agree with everyone else. Those animals are bred for it and they are very well cared for. Bucking is in their bloodlines and they enjoy it just like a good cutting horse loves cutting. The flank strap encourages a bigger buck but nothing can _make_ a horse buck if it doesn't want to.

Do animals get hurt occasionally? Sure. But, I have seen more horses get hurt in the cross country portion of eventing competitions (I have seen all of maybe a dozen of those on TV), than I have seen any animal get hurt at all the rodeos I have attended my entire life, and I usually go to 2-4 per year. Jumping, XC, cutting, roping, reining, dressage, heck even just loping across a pasture on their own holds risk for horses.


----------



## Katesrider011

Speed Racer said:


> I'm with you, JDI!
> 
> The only other thing I'd rather come back as is a house cat. Sleep 23 hours a day, terrify my adoring owner with crazy mood swings, and turn my nose up at what I don't want to eat, so my owner buys me only the best.


Tehee I agree. And just think and construct a cunning plan of how I will take over the world with my cuteness.


----------



## lilruffian

As far as i'm concerned there is not a sport out there that does not threaten injury to both horse & rider. Steeplechasing and chuchwagon racing are both highly highly dangerous events but people still enjoy it and do it. 
Like others have said, these animals are bred & trained for their job & enjoy doing it. This is why most stand perfectly quiet & calm in the chute until it is opened. 
Bucking comes natural to ALL horses, just as trotting, cantering & galloping does. And what horse wouldnt love to have a job where their goal is to get the rider off? ****!


----------



## DunOverIt

lilruffian said:


> And what horse wouldnt love to have a job where their goal is to get the rider off? ****!


LOL :twisted: Mine would!


----------



## apachiedragon

I don't have a problem with rodeo either. Just like in any other sport, horse related or not, there are some that are unsavory places, but that doesn't mean you should judge the whole group by the few bad apples.

The only thing that makes me cringe when I watch it, is the calf roping, when the horse gets a little too excited and starts dragging the calf across the arena by his neck or legs. I know that in real ranch life, roping and branding, etc, are necessary but it upsets me to see it done in an arena. But I am the first to admit that is just me being a softie, and that the animal more than likely isn't hurt by it, though it seems they would be.


----------



## Lonannuniel

I don't mind rodeos, it's definitely not my preferred crowd, but Its a legitimate sport. yes there are idiots out there who simply don't care, but there are those jerks in every animal related activity. I also think that saying rodeo kills is quite offensive. I'd imagine those involved would feel the same as I do when I see " ALL DRESSAGE RIDERS USE ROLLKUR!" "DRESSAGE HURTS HORSES!" videos posted all over youtube. it hurts to have anyone say the sport you love is cruel. I treat my horse like a god, and apparently because I do dressage he is in constant pain. * rolls eyes* if only they could see the monthly massage visits and custom fitted saddles I somehow find the money for lol


----------



## Brittmilt

This thread is a trap for people who don't want to see a can of worms explode in their face. *facepalm*


----------



## Brittmilt

smrobs said:


> I agree with everyone else. Those animals are bred for it and they are very well cared for. Bucking is in their bloodlines and they enjoy it just like a good cutting horse loves cutting. The flank strap encourages a bigger buck but nothing can _make_ a horse buck if it doesn't want to.
> 
> Do animals get hurt occasionally? Sure. But, I have seen more horses get hurt in the cross country portion of eventing competitions (I have seen all of maybe a dozen of those on TV), than I have seen any animal get hurt at all the rodeos I have attended my entire life, and I usually go to 2-4 per year. Jumping, XC, cutting, roping, reining, dressage, heck even just loping across a pasture on their own holds risk for horses.


I apologize for the double post, but I've decided to say that this is the opinion I have about rodeos as well. The organizations only show the bad side of rodeos just to brainwash people into thinking that they're extremely bad for the animals participating.


----------



## Fluffy Pony

Ive been and worked at many rodeos were broncs buck the hell out of a rider. Then they use the same horse to rope off of.

Broncs know their job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat

I'm pro-rodeo. When I was younger I felt the way the OP did, but now that I've been around more rodeos I've changed my mind. The stock really do seem to love what they do.


----------



## Tasia

This topic has been beaten to death. Cars acdidents kill millions of people every year. Are they going to ban that? No! Alchol has kills people every year are they going to ban that? No! And rodeo has a purpose, cowboys didnt just "make up" those events they had a purpose. The reason rodeo is always stuck in the middle of conterversy it because of the media would anyone care if it wasn't on TV? no! It's because it is there in the open so any activists can rip it apart and stuff it down peoples throats. 
Of course thats only my opinion.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

i would thank everyone to stop talking about me as if im not here... yes we have rodeos in aus and my us friend usd to go to them.
It is complete animal cruelty, and the only half decent thing is barrel racing


----------



## myhorsesonador

Marlea Warlea said:


> i would thank everyone to stop talking about me as if im not here... yes we have rodeos in aus and my us friend usd to go to them.
> It is complete animal cruelty, and the only half decent thing is barrel racing


Did you even read what people said? Go do some REAL resurch.


----------



## Tasia

Marlea Warlea said:


> i would thank everyone to stop talking about me as if im not here... yes we have rodeos in aus and my us friend usd to go to them.
> It is complete animal cruelty, and the only half decent thing is barrel racing


No it is not animal cruelty.
Everyone who commented has expierence. They KNOW how it really is, not some stupid PETA ad. Were those legal rodeos? Or just some bafoons fooling around? There's a difference.


----------



## smrobs

Pete and Repeat were sitting in a boat. Pete fell out, who was left?


:lol:


----------



## Lonannuniel

flytobecat said:


> I'm pro-rodeo. When I was younger I felt the way the OP did, but now that I've been around more rodeos I've changed my mind. The stock really do seem to love what they do.


Same! I was a huge anti-rodeo critic when I was younger, mostly because I saw videos from Shark, or Peta and said to myself "ALL RODEOS ARE BAD!!! LOOK AT THE PROOF!!" then I got older and logic kicked in, and I figured I was being nothing more than a hypocrite. 

There's a new show on TV, Life on the Circuit, as I recall, and it's all about the rodeo. The episode on today had a piece on where the animals used in rodeos came from. It may not be the same in Aus, but in Canada, the horses used in rodeos live out in the pasture 50 weeks out of the year, and the owners are paid for the quality of horse they produce. They chose horse specifically, as others have said, and breed for heavier horses that have strong legs and are able to produce a lot of power. They also mentioned how often & how much they were fed...although I can't recall the exact details.


----------



## A knack for horses

I'm not going to bash the OP for her opinion, but I'm going to put my 2 cents into the discussion.

I know that animals and people get hurt in rodeos, but have any of the poeple using this argument really stopped and thought about the MASSIVE numbers of participants (human and animal alike) that compete and come out unharmed?My other point is do they see the lengths that the people go to to prevent animals from getting hurt? 

The rodeo is not Dog Fighting. Rodeos are not held just for the hell of it. There is tradition behind it. These events stem from the ways of the West, long before we were in this world. All events in the Rodeo were and are being performed on ranches across the U.S.

Bash me if you want, but I'm not responding any further to this thread. I'll just be adding to the drama if I do.


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Ok here goes, The Australian rodeo circuit has got be one of the best. I live in a place were many buck-jumpers are bred, these horses I see can be ridden and go out on trails, even be the best eventers. But they know as soon as they get in the ring they buck... These horses adore there job. I've seen first hand the treatment these horses get: stabled, rugged, fed, brushed. They get the same treatment as the thoroughbreds next door. If his is cruelty, something must be wrong. It goes the same for the bulls, team penning, calf roping and barrel racing. To call and point and call this sport cruel you might want to make sure your hands are clean. People can easily turn around and people often do say dressage riders all use rolkur, Hackies drug there horses, western riders retard there horses movement, Its people like that don't know depth into the subject and just assume which ruins it for everyone. Your alowed your opinion but I would have some facts and evidence to back it.


----------



## dressagebelle

I've met rodeo stock, and aside from only a couple of bulls, I've gone and actually pet noses with the bulls, scratched behind their ears, and they LOVE the attention. The bucking broncs, well I've known a couple that have gone on to have very successful barrel racing careers after doing bronc stuff for a few years. They also love attention, and are very friendly, they know their job, they do it happily, and then run back to the gate to home happily once they are done. I've talked to some of the people working for Growney Brothers rodeo stock, and the animals are led a VERY pampered life. They are only allowed a certain number of minutes in the arena a year for rodeos, and the rest of the time they live on a nice grass pasture where they get pampered until the next year. When I talked with the Growney Brothers as of a few years ago, they don't ship their animals during the day as its too hot, and they don't want their animals to overheat, so most if not all of the driving is done at night when its cooler. Those animals are just as prized as top dressage, hunter jumper, western, reiner stallions are, and it shows. If a horse or bull doesn't buck, they immediately take them out of the program, as they will not force the animal to put on a performance, the animal has to want to do it. Okay end rant.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

yes thankyou very much i did read what everyone wrote, and i don't agree.
Rodeo does kill... how would u like to be in the horse/cows hooves... 
ITS HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## smrobs

Eventing kills, racing kills, ranch work kills, hauling kills, running through the pasture kills.................

Would you have all those things outlawed?


----------



## Marlea Warlea

rodeo, racing and jumps racing im against all three


----------



## JackofDiamonds

I think this thread has been bashed enough on a number of occasions, I think it's here now just to start obvious arguments.

Just a question, Do you know how many horses will be out of a job leading to being sent to a doggers of all 3 are banned..


----------



## Marlea Warlea

im just making my point, if u dont want to be part of it fine


----------



## sarahver

Marlea Warlea said:


> rodeo, racing and jumps racing im against all three


Matey, that's just fine - you are more than welcome to have your own opinion! That's what makes everyone an individual.

I see that you are just 13 and you know what? At that age I probably had very strong convictions about all sorts of issues - some of them were right, some of them were wrong.

So it is a good thing to believe in something and feel very strongly about it. You know what makes a good argument _even better_? Knowing both sides to the story so that every time someone tells you your viewpoint is wrong, you can back up your opinions with evidence to support your theory. You know what that means? Research BOTH sides to the rodeo story and become familiar with the facts and figures both for and against.

Then you will have yourself a watertight argument if ever questioned :wink:


----------



## Tasia

So is everyone else but your thoughts are "rodeo! it kills!!!!" thats not a thought thats an opinion based on false proof. If your thought was "I don't like rodeos because I feel they are to rough on the animals" Then thats different.


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Marlea, maybe instead of taking everything as criticism maybe take it as offered knowledge. There are so many peoe on the forum that are very knowledgeable. Maybe take this as a learning curve to learn more about a disiplen you don't know alot about. 

Just a thought.


----------



## smrobs

Marlea, do you use bits or saddles on your horse?


----------



## Marlea Warlea

i hardly eva use a saddle unless i'm showing or whateva, and i almost always ride in a halter


----------



## smrobs

Mm-hm, and how would you feel if someone just walked up to you at a show and said "You're cruel for using a saddle on your horse, don't you know they damage a horse's back?" then proceeded to jam their opinion of saddles and all things riding down your throat?

Or, since you ride bareback most of the rest of the time, how would you feel if someone started having a conniption fit about how riding bareback is cruel because it is bad for their spine because all of your weight is concentrated on a very small surface area with no gullet to clear the spine like you get in a saddle? It causes sway backs and mis-alignment of their back. Blah Blah Blah.

You would not be very willing to listen to that person with an open mind, would you? That's what happens when the first words out of your mouth on a subject are closed minded, naive, and berating. All that accomplishes is making people roll their eyes, shake their head, and walk away.

If you really desire to educate people on something that you feel strongly about, then you need to learn how to do your research properly so that you will have valid arguing points. Walking around screaming "I've been to a couple rodeos and they are cruel. IT'S HORRIBLE!!" at everyone isn't the way to help people see your point.

Have you been behind the scenes? Seen how the animals are treated? Seen how the animals look and how they react in the pens behind the chutes? Have you helped to handle the animals so you can get a feel of their attitudes and personality? Until you have done all those things, the only points you have are what you've been shown in youtube videos and fanatic PETA rantings. When compared to the experience of people who _have_ been involved in rodeo and know the inner workings, those points hold water about as well as a screen door on a submarine.

There is very little doubt in my mind that until you can show definitive proof that _all_ rodeos, _everywhere_, are horribly cruel places where animals are killed just for sport, then I (along with many other experienced folks here) will go with my own experiences. I've seen more horses get hurt running around their own turnout than I have seen get injured in a rodeo. On the rare occasion when one does get hurt, the vet is out there just as quickly as the EMT's respond when a cowboy is hurt. When they aren't working, those critters are treated like royalty. That is my personal experience and that is what I'll stick to.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

1. Saddles are now made so its increadibly comfortable for the horse, and i always use woolen saddle blankets and also when i ride bareback i use a saddle pad witch is pure softness!!
2. my friends have been to rodeos, and behind the scenes as their dad runs it, and yes it is still cruel


----------



## mbender

smrobs said:


> Pete and Repeat were sitting in a boat. Pete fell out, who was left?
> 
> 
> :lol:


Hahahaha! Love it! Wwass Iiiit rrrrepeattt?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scoope

then maybe u should be talking to your friends dad rather than sensationalizing on the internet about things you have clearly not researched to its full extent. Entitled to your opinion , not entitled to add fuel to a false fire.


----------



## WickedNag

Marlea Warlea said:


> i would thank everyone to stop talking about me as if im not here... yes we have rodeos in aus and my us friend usd to go to them.
> It is complete animal cruelty, and the only half decent thing is barrel racing


WTH? No one post that I read, read like you weren't here. As the OP you will be referred to as the OP. 

I AM PRO RODEO!


----------



## DunOverIt

Marlea Warlea said:


> i would thank everyone to stop talking about me as if im not here... yes we have rodeos in aus and my us friend usd to go to them.
> It is complete animal cruelty, and the only half decent thing is barrel racing


Well written and articulate posts that represent your stance on the issue get better responses. 

You have no facts, no valid argument, and no experience. 

You're a child who ran in "ZOMG!!11!!!! I wuz on PeTA22222222222222 an i saw a vid dat wuz soooooooooooooo croooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllll. it killlzzzz, meeeet cauzezzzz cancerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr and brayne tooomorrrsssssssss OMFG!!11!!! NOOOEEESSSSSSSSSS!!!11!!!!!!! Ba'wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww"

So you're going to get treated like an uneducated child who is falling into the pressures of a media driven, puppy killing, pit bull banning, money hungry, pro-beastiality WHACK JOB named Ingrid Newirk. And while you're busy donating your allowance and ordering your PeTA2 starter packs, she's petting her PET, non liberated, live stock that she keeps (oh noes!) in PENS on her FARM. 

Think about that. Do your research. And for GOD SAKES stop typing like it's a text war.


----------



## Lonannuniel

Are you vegan as well? are you saddles and bridles synthetic? are you riding boots, helmet, chaps, etc. etc. ALL fake? If you say rodeos are cruel I expect you live a complete animal activist lifestyle, which I'm sorry to say SHOULD include riding horses. After all, we do use them for entertainment, i'm sure being ridden isn't always fun, there are people who are cruel to their horses. 

Your young, so I suppose that's your excuse, but as you get older, you can't scream cruelty at every sport you don't like, and defend the ones you like as if they are the exception.

Also, I have yet to see a reason WHY you dislike rodeos. All you've said is that they ARE cruel because your friend has SEEN them. Have you seen EVERY rodeo in the world? did you personally see an animal be killed in the rodeo? From my experience, the people involved in the rodeo itself are very friendly; if you show any sort of interest in the sport i'm sure they would be glad to show you behind the scenes of what they do. Unless you go to the 'backyard' rodeos, you aren't going to find many places who will say ' no you CAN'T see what we do.' because really, that would cause more suspicion for them, and it isn't logical for them to bring that on themselves.


----------



## DunOverIt

Even the small rodeos would be accepting to her. IF she is capable of going in and not screaming and picketing. But politely showed curiosity in the sport. 

But we have to remember, the majority of propaganda videos INCLUDE the very same activists who are "helping" participating in the torture to "keep it going" for the sake of the video. Just like the whole cow abuse situation on YouTube. One of the calf kickers ADMITTED to being the one who did the under cover video. 

Whack Jobs.. the lot of them.


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses

Marlea Warlea said:


> i want to express my opinion on all rodeos...
> every one of them is a death trap!!
> 
> *Hm. That's a bit rash to be saying, don't you think?
> 
> * I strongly believe all rodeo's are made purely for the good off man and the bad for the horse/cow!
> 
> *I don't think you're remembering here that the only reason man DOES do well is BECAUSE of the horses and cattle. What would we possibly gain by treating the rodeo stock inhumanely? Do a little research, and you'll find that these animals are very well cared for. The horses and bulls are what make the rodeo contractors their money-I'm sure the last thing they want to be doing is trying to kill and abuse their livelihood.
> 
> * Straps tied around the horse or cow make it extremely unconfotable for them, making them buck.
> 
> *It's important to remember that these animals are bred for what they do-just like dressage horses, or cutting horses, or whatever else. As young stock, they are singled out and chosen for their ability to buck. These animals LIKE doing what they do-as others have said, who wouldn't want to live in a pasture eating and pooping for 10 months of the year then work for 8 seconds a few times a week to throw a scrawny cowboy off their backs? Read what others have written about the use of the straps.*
> 
> Every year many many many animals are hurt badly or even killed just for the enjoyment of us.
> 
> *Can you show me where you got this information? Would you cite your resources? Until I see proof, I highly doubt the truth behind this remark. I went to the Calgary Stampede (biggest outdoor show on earth, or whatever they say) 2 years in a row and not once did I see a bronc or bull get hurt. I have, however, heard of many cowboys being hurt badly. If you're going to feel sorry for anyone, feel sorry for the cowboys.
> 
> * There is absolutley no enjoyment in that!!!
> People, cows, and horses are suverley injured in this dangerous, un humane event.


Before you begin posting about these things, you've got to do a bit of research to back up your story. It makes you look bad when you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Xela

If your going to make such vast HIGHLY OPINIONATED accusations, then you should provide facts, data, studies, proof, and no not proof and facts from biased sources to back it up so your not just spouting your opinion. 

Opinions can be ANYTHING, most are radicalized about this sort of thing. If you want people to listen we need facts. If it's so dangerous, I'm sure there are statistics out there stating deaths/injuries/etc...


----------



## Mike_User

It appears the assertion that rodeos kill has been sufficiently rebutted. I have removed a number of off topic posts from this thread that followed, and am closing it to prevent more of the same since it does not appear that a substantive reply from the OP is forthcoming.

Anyone interested in starting a _substantive_ discussion about the dangers rodeos may pose is welcome to do so here in the Horse Protection forum, and of course anyone interested in other rodeo related discussion is welcome to start a thread in our Rodeo forum.


----------

